# Registering for CycleChat



## Shaun (4 Aug 2007)

Hello,

If you would like to register for the CycleChat forums, *click here*.

If you've registered but haven't received your activation email, or can't get your account to activate, click here to contact us.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

